# Environmental Police



## hortanium (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone has an idea of how often the environmental police have their civil service exam. It looks like it was last held in 2014. I'm also wondering if the phone number in the February post about environmental police ride alongs is still accurate. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Call 1-800-632-8075


----------

